# Torie Thibodeaux, CPC Atlanta, Ga. area



## tayloralexis (Dec 14, 2010)

Torie L. Thibodeaux, CPC 
656 Seaport Drive
Jonesboro, Georgia 30238
Email: torie.thibodeaux@yahoo.com 
Cell#(504) 450-1812 



Career Objective: 

To acquire a position in a Professional Capacity, which will allow me to utilize my educational and employment background, as well as opportunities for continued professional growth. 

Education: 

American Academy of Professional Coders Online (AAPC) 
Course of Study - Certified Professional Coder (CPC) 
Certification Exam Date: July 2010 - Passed - Cert# 01108516

Bryman College â€“ Graduated (December, 1999) GPA 3.0 
New Orleans , Louisiana 
Course of Study â€“ Medical Assistant 

Delgado Community College â€“ August, 1998 and January, 2003 
New Orleans , Louisiana ( City Park Campus) 
Course of Study â€“ Nursing 

John F. Kennedy Senior High School â€“ Graduated (May 22, 1998) GPA 3.5 
New Orleans , Louisiana 
Course of Study â€“ Basic / Nursing Assistant 

Membership: 

AAPC Member â€“ ID# 01108516  Current Thru: Feb 2011  (Member Since: Feb 2008)

Employment: 

10/05/2010 to Present
USHealthWorks
3440 Preston Ridge Road
Alpharetta, Georgia 30005
Medical Coder

Duties Included:
• Log all daily coded batches, which will ensure all censuses have been submitted to regional corporate 
• Create charge batches with the appropriate center, date and division 
• Code all primary care and physical therapy charge tickets for their designated centers 
• Select levels of Evaluation and Management services in accordance with the Official Medical Fee Schedule 
• Code all surgical procedures in accordance with the Official Medical Fee Schedule 
• Capture all x-rays taken and bill the correct number of views taken in accordance with the Official Medical Fee Schedule 
• Capture all supplies and ancillary charges documented 
• Bill all PR2 reports as well as other reports in accordance with the Official Medical Fee Schedule 
• Ensure all billable services have been captured in accordance with the Official Medical Fee Schedule 
• Ensure patient diagnosis is updated in accordance with standard ICD-9 Diagnostic Coding 
• Ensure any outstanding or recurring issues regarding their assigned centers are communicated to their supervisor 
• Ensure all assigned coding is completed in the appropriate time frame to ensure a severn working day month-end close etc. 
• Ability to read and interpret physician handwritten S.O.A.P. notes 
• Working knowledge of ICD-9, CPT/OMFS Coding and medical terminology 
Other duties as assigned.

5/11/2008 to 7/28/2010 
Humana 
1 Galleria Boulevard 
Metairie, Louisiana 70001 
Clinical Intake Specialist 

Duties Included: 
Call Center, Assisting Nurses with Preauthorizations, Data Entry, Waiver Request, Disease Management Referrals, Office Referrals, taking incoming calls from providers, DME providers, members, etc. inquiring about preauthorizations. Building and approving authorization cases, assisting providers in selecting correct ICD-9 and CPT codes for Home Health, Durable Medical Equiptment, Emergency Room (ER), Ambulatory Surgical Centers, Inpatient and Outpatient preauthorization request. Researching Humana systems for any information that is needed to resolve claim/auth issues. Act as primary point of contact, communicate with vendors/members, and other Humana staff to resolve escalated case management, claims, customer service and/or reporting issues. Answer questions about Benefits, eligibility, and claims, actively listen to others to understand their perspective and ensure continuous understanding regardless of communication channel or audience. Excellent at organizing and managing multiple priorities and projects by using appropriate tools. Strong telephone, Customer service skills, excellent written and verbal communication skills, other duties as assigned etc. 

Computer Skills: 
Lotus Notes, IM, Microsoft Word and Excel Spreadsheets, MetaVance, CCA, CCP2, Physician Finder, PAL, Access, HSS, Mentor, Milliman etc. 


10/2005 to 08/2006 
HCA Patient Account Services 
10030 North MacArthur Boulevard Suite# 100 
Irving, Texas 75063 
Collections Analyst / Refunds Analyst 

Duties Included: 
Call Center, Processing Patient and Insurance Overpayments, Accounts Receivable, Researching and Resolving Denied Insurance Claims, Following Policies and Procedures on Medicare and Medicaid accounts, Reviewing EOB's and UB92 to process claims, Insuring proper documentation on all accounts, Resolving accounts in a timely manner, Processing Returned Checks in a 48 hour time period, calling insurance companies for verification, calling patients and Insurance companies to collect payments on past due accounts, Analyzing Patient accounts to refund patients for overpayments etc. 

Computer Skills: 
LSAMS, Meditech, IDX, Collections Systems, Host / Patient Accounting Systems, eTran, Microsoft Word, Excel, Powerpoint, and Outlook etc. 


04/2002 to 08/29/2005 
Tulane University Hospital & Clinic 
1415 Tulane Avenue 
New Orleans, Louisiana 70118 
Endoscopy Department Secretary (PSC) / Urological Technical Specialist 

Duties Included: 
Hospital & Clinic, Schedule and confirm appointments, Schedule and Coded various special testing appointments and Surgical Procedures for patients, Maintain filing system, Open, Sort, and route incoming mail, Answer inquiries and provide information to patients, Ensure compliance with HIPPA regulations, Insurance Verification, Routing phone calls, taking messages, greeting visitors, Ensuring that the Medical Record is in the appropriate and approved sequence, Responsible for coordinating all documents for surgical and anesthesia patient procedures, Performed all Clerical Duties and Responsibilities etc. 

Computer Skills: 
Meditech, IDX, Microsoft Word, Excel, and Outlook etc. 


12/1999 to 03/2001 
Clinical Research Center (CRC) 
143 South Liberty Street 
New Orleans, Louisiana 70118 
Clinical Research Coordinator / Medical Assistant 

Duties Included: 
Inpatient Research Center, Administrative Office Procedures, Insurance Billing, Medical Terminology, ICD-9 & CPT-4 coding, Vital Signs, Injections, Venipuncture, EKG's, Urinalysis, Bookkeeping, UB92 Overview, Filing, Screening patients for Research studies, Answering multiple phone lines, Scheduling meetings, Scheduling follow-up appointments, Type 35wpm, also Hospital Admitting, Surgery Scheduling, and Clerical experience etc. 


Summary of Qualifications: 
Responsible, dedicated, reliable individual. Highly inquisitive, creative and resourceful. Exceptional organizational skills. 
Excellent interpersonal skills, team player and ability to work with all levels of an organization. Effective verbal and written communication skills. 
Able to handle several priorities at once. Skilled in handling the public with professionalism, courtesy, and respect. 
Skilled in listening to customer needs and developing effective solutions. Professional in appearance and presentation. Willingness to go the "extra mile". 


References are available upon request


----------

